# Going to the Dark and Stinky Side



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Over the last few years I've spent a heap of time solo fishing in my kayak. Partly because I enjoy it but also because my kids have been too young to safely spend much time out on the water with them in a boat.

However now the kids have grown up, I'm considering buying a decent family boat. I've had use of my fathers runabout (4.35 metre Ally Craft) over the last few summers but its a bit small and gutless with 4 people onboard so I'm looking at a 5-5.5metre bowrider style boat which I can still use for fishing, but will also allow me to get the family/kids out more often and make use of my local waterways.

Looking at either the Quintrex/Stacer range of aluminium hull Bowriders or stepping up a notch and going for a fibreglass hull (Haines or similar).

Anyone with any comments or experience with these type of boats (Bowriders) and anything I should look for?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

great  

for i minute there i thought u were going to get a hobie :lol: :lol: :lol:

enjoy ur boat

craig


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah the half cabin would probably offer more protection but anytime I'm fishing seriously the kids/wife wont be with me and if the weather turns nasty they'll woos out anyway. Standard practice is for me to launch early, go fishing for 3-4 hours then pick them up at mid-morning for a swim/picnic/lunch etc (as long as the sun is shining and wind is not blowing too hard!).

a bowrider with decent height gunwhales and a decent bimini top seems to be the best allrounder for offshore,fishing and family stuff.

craig - after getting constantly blown off my spots and down the river while bream fishing last week the hobies are looking more appealing every day.. :shock:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The hulls are pretty much the same in the quinny stacer camp, they both are made by the same people. (telwater marine)

I believe on the 5m quinnies you can get a 90hp on them a big setup from the 40-60 most others have and would be good for covering the distance out to the Qld reefs, if thats still on the cards nice shallow drafts too which will help on the bars.

You will however pay a lot for the name. They are all reliable boats if your going new get one with a evinrude Etec engine very fuel effecient an reliable.

I'm selling my centre concole booker 4.85 with a 70hp yammie an 74lb leccy if your interested :twisted:

http://www.brookermarine.com.au/centre_consoles.html

Cheers Dave


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

davey, ive had a 4.75 stacer with a 50 and now a 5.4 fibreglass with a 90.

fibreglass is may more comfortable. though a bit more fragile.

tinnies with the family in chop seem to result in a lot of bruised backside and cuts and complaints. couldnt be happier with the glass.

having said that i am now a big fan of bowriders and wish i had got a fibreglass bowrdier.

fibreglass half cabs with a big donk on the back and the family sitting down the back seem to travel in a continuous wheelstand position (yuk).

the bowrider with access to the front (maybe a split screen is ideal. also its hard to fish 3 or 4 off the back of a half cab.

a couple of pics to follow.

both were brought new on special the stacer for $11,500 with a yama 50
the fibreglass for $29k with a etec 90. 
bot use the same fuel, the etec is damn thrifty , a couple of pics


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Glass is obviously heavier, so might be an issue, depending on what tow vehicle you've got.

Mate's got a 5.5mtr glass bowrider with a similar aged family to yourself. He Loves it. They use it for more skiing/cruising than fishing though.

PS, I also thought you were getting a Hobie. Glad the xmas break didn't send you crazy. ;-)


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Ive been heading down the same path recently, which is why my camper was/is up for sale. I looked at some pretty nice Quintrex bowriders, but they seem to hold their price more than most.

From talking with various boat owners I have come across, the millenium hull seems to be the softest ride for a tinnie unless you spend more and go plate alloy. The haines hunter/signiture bowriders was my next choice but either of these will set you back around 25k for a decent used boat. Another thing i weighed up was how often my wife and daughter would actually be out on the water with my son and I, and have also been considerring the 'top ender' or side console range of boats. Its probably more suited to the warmer climates, but if you are considerring the move north it could also be an option.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

also, dont want anything too big/heavy that cant be easily launched/retrieved single handedly. At the moment it will be 70% fishing / 30% family but eventually (another 3 or 4 years) I reckon it will be used more like 80% family / 20% fishing. Wifey's only demand is that it is comfy inside and theres somewhere to put her drink and a shady spot to read her magazine but she has given the thumbs up so thats a green light as far as I'm concerned...

The Quintrex Freedom Sport 5.3metre jobby looks the goods but as mentioned above they are more exxy than others ad about the same price as a fibreglass Sea Ray 17-18 footer (mid $30k's) and I'm only looking to spend mid - high $20k's


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

some good points there from shoey and steve.
estuary work , aluminium probably better. offshore glass. if you can get it under 1000 kg, you dont need trailer brakes which is a bonus as they are a fiddle.

agree totally quintrex are dearer due to very good marketing and stacers really roll out of the same factory.

if you are going by yourself or with only one kid to help you load it, glass is a pain , as if it gets windy a halfcab glass is very difficult to load without scratching the crap out of it. aluminium , you can pretty well drive it straight up the ramp and skull drag it onto the trailer (just kidding)

also dont drop swivels in your tinny, they burn holes in em

sorry davey, i'm rambling.

shoey, the haines bowrider is an absolute gem.

cheers pete


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope this doesn't mean you will be selling the yak!

I have a 4.6m cruise craft and a perception swing ... the yak gets way more use but the boat is great for taking the mrs out for the occasional fish!

For single handed launch and retrieve you can't beat an electric winch. I can get my boat out on my own no problem only because of the winch. if you extend the switch you can hold the boat with one hand and switch the winch with the other. I bought my winch from Aldi for $90 about 6 years ago and its still going strong! you don't need to spend a lot.

Go for glass if you want a better ride, aluminium for its indestructability. I really miss being able to drive my old tinny straight up the ramp and jump out the front.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey , i would be looking at glass mate , aluminium is very hard on the body and the ladies wont really warm to it as you tet your kidneys shaken out . Alley is fine for the DEDICATED FISHERMAN who will put up with the slap slap slap and the pounding ., but for a more pleasant ride that will please everyone go to glass


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Bazz, glass is a way better ride and a guarantee the Mrs and kids will enjoy it if she specified comfort is a must.
My last 2 boats were both the same size, last one was a tinny, this one is glass and the glass is soooo much better especially if the water is a bit choppy or wake from other boats.
Im about to upgrade to something a bit bigger, more comfortable and more suited to offshore, ill more than likely end up with a haines, beautiful boats


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bar Crusher  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biffo (Nov 30, 2009)

The welding in a Quintrex is less than desirable. A mate has a 5.2 top Ender and i have had a good look over it and it has a fair few dodgy welds and a fair few cracks coming through. He also had trouble with the wiring and sent it back to be fixed. He is a leccy and was pretty pissed at the dealer. I have also owned a stacer and it was a back breaker. Although the new ones look a bit better. I now own a 5.8 haines and cant be happier. They do have disadvantages aswell but the soft ride, seaworthiness and the big reef fish are woth it. My kayak is now my creek boat and i couldnt be happier be with the both of these as they give the best of both worlds. Blue fins look the goods aswell as Seajays and if you have the money Fishers and Barcrushers are raved about.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

My 2 cents would be when you are considering what you'll get, think a lot about where you will use it.

I have to agree that sitting in the front of the tinny when there's a bit of chop on the water aint that fun and you could easily have the kids in the back with you most of teh time as it's "too bumpy and too wet" up there. Glass is much smoother. I had an 18 ft half cabin a few years back and found launching it by myself wasn't a big drama if I had a sandy spot to pull it up on while I parked the car. However trying to retrieve it when the wind has picked up can be a real pain in the ass.

Also my expereince with kids and half cabins - they don't want to go in the cabin on a hot day. Yeah it may rain, but unless you are doing overnighters, you generally won't go out with the family if there's a reasonable chance of rain, so the cabin doesn't really get used too much.

My other 2 cents (that's at least 4 or 6 now  ) about the "family boat" is that my family (especailly the 6 & 9 year olds) get bored very quickly. I think if you're skiing or pulling a biscuit, it's a bit different and they don't get bored so fast, but I always have a plan for a beach to pull up on for a few hours.

I'd like my next family boat to be Dave's (Justcrusin) Centre Console :twisted:


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi davey i was in that dilema a few years ago i bought haines my way of thinking good resale the kids grow up pretty quick & when you say 70 % what does that equate o 5 -8 times a year ? how many times are going to be out on a bad day hardly ever so the half cab is not really an option you want something with balls to take the kids on the tube or a ski they say glass boats dont rock as much im happy with my one i see mates with half cabs & laugh at how they come through the bow to cast or retreve there anchor


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Prior to this kayak caper, I have owned many boats, or "stink boats" as the 'yak fraternity likes to name them :shock:

My experience or advice, bearing in mind I frequented the Noosa River, Moreton Bay, and outside deep-sea; is to steer clear of an aluminum boat if the family is involve. (I hastily add I have nil experience with plate alloy boats). If your family is ever in the situation of being in an alloy boat when it chops up a bit, they will most likely find many excuses not to go out with you again. However, much depends on where you plan to take them.

The best advice I was ever given was to "buy a name boat with a name engine". Good advice, especially when it comes to sale and upgrade.

The best boat I owned, and one I would buy again tomorrow was a Haines Signature 6.0 metre Sports Cabin, mated with a Yamaha power-plant. Soft riding, fast quiet and safe.

Good luck with your boating adventure....... I had some of our most memorable family outings in the Signature, and though the 'yakkers will deem you to be a "stinker" you will always know in the back of your mind what fun you and your family are having. 

Buy a quality fibreglass boat in the configuration that suits your lifestyle.

My 2CW................ Happy boating. Regards, Steve.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks all for yor comments.

No plans to sell the yak. In fact I'll probably buy another as well in the next year or 2 and it will still be my main style of getting out on the water. The boat is purely for involving the rest of my family (wife, 9 year old daughter and 5 year old son) as well (yakking can be a bit TOO solo at times...)

Of course I understand that the novelty will wear off for them sooner than it will for me, and that's why teh boat has to meet my criteria of being (1) a good fishing platform, (2) comfortable for wife and kids. I'm leaning towards fibreglass but all comes down to $$. I reckon that it will get used at least 4-6 times a month over summer (Oct-April) and maybe once a month over winter.

Will let you know if/when a decision /purchase is made.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

my family has a haines 520br. we use it for pretty much exactly as you have described. we do alot of wake boarding and donuting behind it and it handles it beautifully. the main use of it though is as a fishing platform and i think that it does that job very. very well with people being able to soak baits out the back and cast plastics off the bow. the ride is really good because it runs on the same hull as the haines hunter boats so it is smooth, stable and can handle a bit of chop. launching and retrieving by yourself? simple my dad does it fairly often so he can go for cruises down the yarra and my brother does it a fair bit so he can pull up to the beach and pick up mates. i couldn't be happier with it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

this is similar to the boat we have at the moment (ours is an older model). 4.35 metre, with 35hp Johnson 2 stroke (no auto trim/tilt).









Its a good enough boat for one or two people fishing in calm waters but any more onboard and it becomes a squeeze. The 35hp also struggles big time to get on the plane with more than 2 people on board and without power trim/tilt its a pain when landing as I need to run from the drivers position to pull the motor up.

The Haines 520Br (fibreglass) or alumium bowrider from Quintrex/Stacer is looking like the one for me at the moment


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I've had 4 boats up to a 5.3. The 5.3 is a great size, easy to manage by your self and large enough to take the family out in relative comfort or go fishing with a couple of mates. The down side is there friggen expensive, rego, maintenance, insurance($400 a yeaer), servicing(400-$500 for a service on the 115hp), fuel etc......(it was costing me well over $1000 a year just to sit in the yard 3 years ago) OK if you can afford it and the family are keen to use it. We had plenty of great times in ours, till the novelty eventually wore off.

My advise would be to get a 5.3 or there abouts and get rid of it if your not using it at least twice a month. Buy a good quality well known brand, second hand and if you look after it (yes you need to wash it down and clean after every trip) you can usually get near what you paid for it.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Dave

If you're still coming up to the Sunshine Coast to live, I'd suggest that you seriously considering renting a boat from time to time for family use on the Noosa River, and perhaps other rivers. There's a great variety of boats available at very reasonable prices, from the most basic tinnies up to and including fully shaded and soft-seated BBQ boats which can take 12 people.

With such a boat you have no ownership or boat ramp hassles and can simply climb aboard and drive away. You do the touring of the river thing, then pull up at a quiet beach of your choice and have a picnic or swim/snorkel. Best of all, you can take friends with you and share costs. You can even tow your yak/s behind the BBQ boats, but not with passengers in them. We sold our power boat a couple of years back (licenced for 4 people only) and have since quite frequently used the hire option, especially when the inevitable visitors (and we get plenty) want to be shown the Noosa River from a locals' perspective.

Note that if water skiing capability is a need, then hire is not an option, but then there are very limited places where water-skiing is permitted in the Noosa River.

I doubt that your wife and kids would be seriously interested in going offshore so a family boat optimised for use in the river would seem appropriate.

Kev


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

i'll keep it short as you've had a squillion replies already...
I had a 2000 model 5m Quintrex Seabreeze, with an 80hp 4 stroke Yammie with very low hours, that I picked up from Hunts Marine in 2003 for 25 grand.
A bloody awesome boat that was great for combining fishing with family stuff luck cruising, towing, camping etc. Sold it a few years back and got 22 for it.
The Millenium hull is great, and I'd wholeheartedly recommend them to anyone looking for a tin boat as they do give a very good ride - fibreglass is obviously going to be a 'softer' ride, but they are not magic carpets - they still bang when you hit a wave hard, which you will.
Personally I've never liked bowriders I've been in - a lot of space wasted, especially in 4.75 to 5.5 metre boats.
I've only been in a couple of plate boats, (6m plus) and well, they are very strong and ride ok, but I wouldn't buy one - stick with a Quinnie if you're not going to go all out and buy a Haines.
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

a second hand haines, lewis or seafarer would be the way too go. Alot of people say that fibreglass are fragile well thats if its 15+ years old. The modern glass boats are built far stronger then any pressed tinny


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what ever you buy, make sure it comes with it's own mojo :lol:

and something that can take us out to the Peak would be nice 

volunteering for decky duty, capin sir


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> and something that can take us out to the Peak would be nice


I like the way you think Kerry....  :lol:


----------



## Aqualung (Jun 25, 2008)

Having owned a number of boats back in the single days (priorities were a lot different!) and now having teenage kids and oh yeah - a wife, the options narrow a bit. (wife gets seasick walking on the pier, so the boat is the escape mechanism!)
Fibreglass over about 5m with 110hp was good on the water - smooth ride, plenty of room. Not good if you have to travel far with a family car or if you have to retrieve on your own from an unsheltered ramp. Agree with comments on half cab - kids didn't like it in there.
Now have a 455 Stacer with a 50 Merc - can tow a donut (slowly) but is a great boat on the bays and down Gippy lakes. Tows, launches, retrieves easily, great to fish from and dive/snorkel off. Can be pushed over sandbars when the tide takes the water away from the ramp. Very economical. The ride in it is typical ally - slap slap slap if it gets choppy. 
As I have aged I have developed a way to handle the choppy conditions - don't take the boat out, put the wetsuit on and get in the water!


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

heres my take on this....

ive done quite a bit of fishing from various boats, plate alloy, fibreglass and every shade of pressed ally boats you can name.
ive had a savage pressed hull and now own a 5.3m caribbean half cab.

unless your dragging over rocks and there is a good chance your going to scrape it, go glass or polycraft.

as far as a pressed ally boat goes, the quintrex prob has a slightly better ride than the rest. and i mean SLIGHTLY.
theres not much in it as far as i can feel. they still pound and slap regardless of brand. but are great value for money.
brands to go for savage, quintrex, stacer, seajay, etc etc.

plate ally. I have a few friends with these. rock solid, mates 20 footer is like a truck to ride in. its solid and safe but its a fishing boat and is rough to ride in due to a small deadrise. the barcrushers and surtees has fine entry and big deadrise but i hear they are quite unstable and you more than likely will need trim tabs.

fibreglass i reckon is the go and around a 5.3-5.6m halfcab or 5-5.3m bowrider would suit you well.
this comes totally down to how much do you want to spend. dont be afraid of something older. mines a 1975 hull with a 1993 90hp merc and a near new drive on dunbier trailer. i paid $10g all up for it and i have a very tidy reliable boat.
just remember a boat of this size if it need a trailer $4500 there, motor 90hp = $13g new - $6000 for a few yr old 2nd handy
wet transom repalcement $2000, wet floor $1500

do yourself a huge favour and buy a few of jeff websters boat buying magazines (google him)

dont get took hung up on how big it is. a 4.5 is the same to handle as a 5.5. just make sure you have a good drive on trailer and drive the boat on/off.

heres my pics for family/fishing boats

under 10g
caribbean crestcutter/pride albatross 5.3m

10-20g
haines V17L or 1750
caribbean baron 5.6m these are a half/cab bow rider.. interesting idea 
http://boatpoint.ninemsn.com.au/boats-f ... ?R=5687574

whitlley build a nice boat, the freedom escape would prob suit your needs at a good price as would any of the haines breeze range.

for around 32-35 you could get a nice polycraft 5.3 half cab with 4st 90/115 which would be 2-3yrs old.
tough, ride well and just about indestructable.

can you give us some more info on what you want to do with it?


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

heres mine
http://fishnet.com.au/forums/viewtopic. ... cutter&f=0

should mention i have 2 boys, 9 & 7, the older one has a intellecual disability and a very very short attention span. I prefer a runabout for fishing room, but it just wasnt working for the 4 of us. we have a roof mount dvd player in the half cab and now we can pretty much get away with anything. if they are over it, the kids dissapear into the cab and do their own thing in there.

having said that the conditions in southern SA are a bit different to QLD


----------



## TonyG (Dec 13, 2007)

Great post alcbb, very informative.
I'm also in the same boat (so to speak) as Daveyg, in looking for a family/fishing boat.
I've had two alloy fishing boats, with the last being a 5.7m Stacer centre console. As great as they where for my needs at the time, I'm reluctant to go alloy again due to the harsh ride. I'm also off side consoles as the ride is too wet when you are running across wind.
I've been looking at the 5.3m to 6m glass boats, in a bowrider configuration. For a while I was flirting with the idea of a Polycraft, but after testing a 4.5 side console I found them to be a bit sluggish in their ride? Unfortunately I had someone in the boat who didn't want to get wet and there was a bit of chop so we didn't really get to put it through it's paces. Does the ride change significantly when you trim them down on the plane, or do they continue to feel "stuck to the water".


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

alcbb said:


> can you give us some more info on what you want to do with it?


As mentioned earlier in this thread it will currently be for fishing (75% of the time) either by myself or at most with 1 kid or mate onboard, mainly estuary based but with an occasional offshore forays (outside Port Hacking and Botany Heads). The rest of the time will be family stuff (picnicing, swimming etc) with wife and 2 young kids (9 and 4).

In 2 or 3 years time the family watersports will probably make up 50% of use and the kids will probably want to tube and learn to waterski.

I dont want anything 'too' nice as getting fish guts and bait all over the nice upholstery won't win me any points but I also dont want something that's rough as guts. I'm also restricted at the moment with height/beam as my driveway/carport has a narrow entrance and has a low roof at the front. Whatever I get will be a compromise between all of the above.

Haines 520BR will be the pick of the fibreglass or Quintrex Freedom Sport 5 metre ish in Aluminium


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

a 520br would be a nice boat, as would a bayliner 185

get a clip on cover made for the bow section and fit a bimini and clears and you will have all the crap weather protection you need.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

The other option no-onw has mentioned is plastic: Polycraft make a range of roto moulded PP boats that ride soft like glass, are tough like aluminium, and are practically unsinkable if you go for the survey grade foam fill.


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah i did up there somewhere



alcbb said:


> for around 32-35 you could get a nice polycraft 5.3 half cab with 4st 90/115 which would be 2-3yrs old.
> tough, ride well and just about indestructable.


the polys are quiet to ride in, but they do have super pod like chines which make them stick to the water a bit, however they are super stable and amazingly soft riding for what they are.

However the biggest drawback is that they are HEAVY 5.3m 760kg for a poly compared to a haines 520R 560kg or a pressed quinny 5.3 freedom sport 535kg.
having said that a bit of weight isnt a bad thing.


----------



## rix181 (Apr 4, 2008)

grinner said:


> some good points there from shoey and steve.
> estuary work , aluminium probably better. offshore glass. if you can get it under 1000 kg, you dont need trailer brakes which is a bonus as they are a fiddle.
> 
> agree totally quintrex are dearer due to very good marketing and stacers really roll out of the same factory.
> ...


In NSW the most any car/4x4 can tow unbraked is 750kg but you also have to look at your cars unbraked max limit.Eg my VR commodore can only tow 500kg unbraked

cheers Rick


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

pretty sure its now 750kg unbraked in all states now. we used to be able to go to 2T in SA for boat trailers with no brakes but that changed abotut 3 years ago?

i load/unload my 5.3m glass boat on my own on a ramp. never had a problem regardless of conditions, drive on drive off. couldnt beach launch it though...


----------



## deeandmoose (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi you should look at the blue fin bowrider they are 5.35 long with high sides a very smart looking boat good luck and cheers moose


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well the deed has been done and I'm now the owner of a 5.3 metre Quintrex Freedom Sport bowrider.....

picking it up later this week


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> well the deed has been done and I'm now the owner of a 5.3 metre Quintrex Freedom Sport bowrider.....
> 
> picking it up later this week


yes, but will it get us to the peak. 

well done, they look like a nice boat


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

keza said:


> yes, but will it get us to the peak.


with a 115hp I reckon we're in with a chance and I reckon I can get at least 2 yaks onboard as well...


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

theres been a lot of talk of the newer quinnys cracking on fishnet lately. might be worth a read... friend has a classic 560. not a bad boat


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > yes, but will it get us to the peak.
> ...


well looks like you just found yourself a new best friend :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

what no haines! you've changed man, you used to be cool


----------

